# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  tengo una duda

## emillos

hola soy nuevo en el foro
mi nombre es emilio 
y tenia una duda , puse en el buscador el nombre del truco
y no aparecio nada..
por eso ago este post .la cosa es que no entiendo como
ago ( en el libro de vicente canuto).
en el juego "Vuelvo dos y corto".no me sale el truco..t
ambien en el "coincidencia para dos espectadores".
en el 9no parrafo que dice " Aparentemente.... (termina diciendo)
paquete que estas contando".
lo que no entinedo del 2do truco es lo que tengo q hacer paso a paso en esa
parte.
por favor si me podrian ayudar , osea es q no entiendo la explicacion

----------


## emillos

esta en la pagina 27 ..
lo q pasa es que el libro esta en español 
y yo soy argentino . y algunas expreciones cambian.
y del otro truco no me podrias ayudar?
el de la coincidencia para 2 espectadores.
ese si q no lo entiend.

----------


## magicpasion

si ese truco es medio dificil de entender por la traduccion pero leelo un par de veces y ve haciendo los pasos con las cartas mientras lees y veras que te daras cuenta...
saludos!

----------


## oskiper

Emilio tiene mucha razón, hay una barrera idiomática si sos argentino... Lamentablemente ayudarte por esta vía se complica, lo mejor será que encuentres a alguien en el foro que te ayude via MP, alguien se ofrece?

----------


## Ritxi

Yo mismo.

Emillos tienes un MP

----------


## magicpasion

bueh me gano ritxi...para la proxima:D
saludos!

----------


## emillos

> Yo mismo.
> 
> Emillos tienes un MP


Gracias por el MP auque no lo conteste , por que ya encontre la solucion 
a los problemas que tenia con los juegos.

----------


## Jeff

"El que bien ensaya, su mal espanta"

Jeff David Toussaint

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------

